# Parts for a VC Resolute (pics)



## dafattkidd (Dec 31, 2011)

This is father in laws VC resolute.  Its a wood/coal stove.  He just cleaned it up and replaced a few parts but he's still missing some parts that he cannot find.  Anyone know of a good source for parts for this older stove?  Thanks so much.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stoves-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

or http://www.blackswanhome.com/category/stove-parts1


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 31, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stoves-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html
> 
> or http://www.blackswanhome.com/category/stove-parts1



Thank you, sir.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 31, 2011)

What does he need?  I probably have it!


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, awesome.  I'll call him and get back to you.  Thanks.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 31, 2011)

He needs the bottom grate, the shaker handle, and his door lock is jammed up.  Thanks so much.

He has the resolute coal, 0058


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

The coal model is a bit rare, but it looks like Woodmans carries the grate. I don't see the handle listed, but give them a call. Maybe the Vigilant handle will work? (603) 522-8216. 
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/170471/products/Vermont-Castings-Stove-Grate.html

He may have to spray the door latch with a penetrating oil, then let is soak in and try again to free it up.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 31, 2011)

There are actually 3 grates, does he need them all?  Probably have to improvise a handle, that's always the first thing to go.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

defiant3 said:
			
		

> There are actually 3 grates, does he need them all?  Probably have to improvise a handle, that's always the first thing to go.



Word - Small Vice Grips.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 1, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> defiant3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny if you look closely on the hearth to the right of the stove you'll see a pair of pliers for exactly this purpose.  He's burning in it now, so it"s running fine, but he's debating buying a new stove for next year if he can't find new parts.  He's familiar with both sites BeGreen posted, but he said the price of the replacement parts have skyrocketed, and some parts are no longer available.  I'll see him tonight and find out exactly what he needs.  Thanks so much for all of your help.  If I can find the parts for him he can keep the VC going.  It's a good stove that heats his house great, and has been since 1979.  

He burns wood in the shoulder season, and coal in the colder weather.  Obviously he removes the grates for burning wood.


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep me posted.  I've probably got the parts he needs.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 2, 2012)

He said he was looking for extra grates because they only last 3 years or so.  He said he's leaning more towards a new stove, and asked me to consult the forum for a suggestion of a solid new coal stove.  Any suggestions?  I may start a new thread after some research.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Resolute0058 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/170471/products/Vermont-Castings-Stove-Grate.html

this is pretty much your only shot at grates that i am aware of.  I have an 0058 coal insert for our Resolute that came with the home we bought.  The grates had deteriorated until 1 finally broke last year.  For 2 years i have called places every few months, all the way up into Canada looking for the grates and found nothing.  The place already linked earlier in the thread is the only place that is forging new parts themselves.  Old ones are gone and for this model and part, these guys are truly the only game in town.  I ordered their last 3 grates unfortunately a few days ago when i found them.  I'm sure they'll be making more, but their stock is most likely depleted at the moment.  Pricing is what it is.  They are expensive compared to list price, but it was a hassle last year to make a replacement.

We actually water-jet a piece of stainless plate and welded it together with some rod to form a replacement part.  It has worked fine for the last year, but i am really looking forward to have 3 new grates installed again.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of your replies.  I'm going to continue to search for a good new coal stove for him.


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2012)

Check on the coal forums:
www.nepacrossroads.com

and here is a starter for you:
http://www.hitzer.com/products/stove/


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure what the grates look like but if you have even a bad/damaged one I imagine it could easily be used as a pattern and a fabricator/welder could build you one.  Handles too - I built the handles for my VC Defiant that I am burning.


----------



## Resolute0058 (Jan 15, 2012)

so here's a kicker.  I received those grates with the shaker arms attached to them.  Everything looks great except for the fact that the holes are not drilled to attach them to the arm that moves all 3 at once. 

Waiting to hear back from them on the details but it looks like i have to drill my own slots for the arm.  

**edit: found this disclaimer at the bottom:
Our parts are often replacement parts and usually not from original patterns.  When we cast a part from another part the cast iron shrinks 1/8 inch per foot.  This means that your replacement part is usually slightly smaller then the original part was.  Because of this we don't drill any holes (they wouldn't line up properly).  You should expect to drill any required holes and sometimes perform some minor grinding to achieve a perfect fit.

oh well...


----------

